# Toronga Zoo, Sydney



## quad b (Feb 22, 2007)

I went to Toronga Zoo just after Christmas and here are my favourites from the trip. Hope you enjoy, comments apprecaited.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





thanks for looking...


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 23, 2007)

Aren't meerkats the cutest? They always and invariably make me go "Awww!" 

That elephant photo against the sun is really nice. 
But I also quite like the light in the one of the lion! 
And that tiger seems to have had a moment of utter content, rolling around in the sun .


----------



## Spacy (Feb 23, 2007)

I really love #1 and the last one. Very good. It looks like you had a nice time.


----------



## perylousdemon (Feb 23, 2007)

These are all excellent shots, but I must say that I love the tiger the most.

Tigers are such gorgeous animals. It's unfortunate that that's part of the reason they're endangered. There's a small wild animal park out near Gettysburg, Pennsylvania, that has a white Bengal tiger and a golden tabby Bengal tiger, which looks like this: http://www.dinner-zirkus.de/images/premiere/Dinner_Zirkus_101.JPG

I can't wait to get pictures of them.


----------



## Dutchie (Feb 23, 2007)

absolutely love the first picture. Kinda makes you want to tickle him under his chin!


----------



## HoboSyke (Feb 24, 2007)

Technically I think the lion shot is the best. But I'm really liking the photo of the elephant! I haven't been to taronga zoo for about 3 years now. I must go back with my new canon rig and try to get some shots!
You have inspired me!!!
Well done quad_b!


----------



## quad b (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks,
our problem was that we only got to the zoo at about 1pm, so we had to run around madly to see everything before the zoo shut. Even then we were still there half an hour after everyone left.  I want to go back in the morning so I can see everything with enough time.

thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 25, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Aren't meerkats the cutest? They always and invariably make me go "Awww!"



NO, Otters are and will always be!!

great shots but the Elephant is beautiful


----------



## HoboSyke (Feb 25, 2007)

quad b said:


> thanks,
> our problem was that we only got to the zoo at about 1pm, so we had to run around madly to see everything before the zoo shut. Even then we were still there half an hour after everyone left. I want to go back in the morning so I can see everything with enough time.
> 
> thanks everyone for the comments.


 

I find 3 hours is enough for me there!!!!!


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Feb 25, 2007)

Very Nice Photos! I love the 4th one! lol


----------



## ShootHoops (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice series. #4 is my favorite.


----------

